

The 10 Most Addictive Sounds in the World - cwan
http://www.fastcompany.com/article/the-most-addictive-sounds-in-the-world-advertising-neuromarketing

======
vaporstun
I'm a bit skeptical of the "science" they used to carry out this test.

For one thing, I can't believe the left off the NBC chime. This seems much
more recognizable to the average joe than any other branded sounds they claim
are the most addictive.

I am a bit annoyed at how many journalists use such ridiculous hyperbole in
naming their articles.

"The 10 Most Addictive Sounds in the World"

Most of their top 10 belong to American brands, etc. I doubt this study truly
applies to the entire WORLD. And I'd like to think that the company who did
the study did not have such ridiculous claims. (though with names like
Buyology Inc. and Elias Arts, I am a bit more skeptical about their ability to
carry out an unbiased scientific experiment)

The problem is that journalists have no external check on them. They can give
such ridiculous inflated claims with no repercussions. Almost every other
field has some kind of consequence for making wildly ridiculous claims using
absolutes and things that aren't true.

~~~
moe
I agree that this list is utter nonsense. It's pure linkbait and imho way
under HN niveau.

------
wglb
Bah. Addictive should be replaced by well-known or somewhat recognized. And
_in the world_ should be replace by _in the narrow strip of culture the author
inhabits_ and _first kisses and sweaty palms_ should be replaced by _vague
interest in something familiar from long ago_. Then, the whole article should
be thrown out as good for nothing.

------
z8000

        10. Late Night with David Letterman Theme
    

What?! I watch that show somewhat regularly and doubt that I would recognize
it unnamed.

------
Roridge
And in the UK the Nokia Ringtone... although not addictive highly annoying and
ubiquitous.

